# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xin hỏi về Luynet của máy tiện CNC

## Kokono

Các Bác cho mình hỏi máy tiện CNC có Luynet không ? Mình kiếm trên google không thấy, nếu không có thì có cách nào chế Luynet cho máy tiện CNC được không ?

----------


## Ga con

Thiếu gì bác



Thanks

----------

Kokono

----------


## anhcos

Chế luynet theo cái thớt này cũng được né bác:

Đây và đây.

----------

Kokono

----------


## Kokono

> Thiếu gì bác
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Máy này vừa phay vừa tiện hiện đại quá. Góc quay không thấy rõ cấu tạo và cách gắn luynet nên không copy được.




> Chế luynet theo cái thớt này cũng được né bác:
> Mẫu của Bác xài cho máy tiện cơ thì OK, còn tiện CNC thì không được.
> 
> Đây và đây.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy bác thể nào nhỉ? em nghĩ phải theo mẫu máy mà chế tạo, đưa cái hình hay model lên để biết mặt đi.

----------

